# Offline Events, Site Announcements, Discussions: Rules -- please read



## admin

*The primary purpose of this section is to allow members to locate others in their area and to discuss/coordinate various offline knitting events.

This section will also be an area where the Site Administrator will communicate any changes or update that occur within the community.*

When creating a new topic in this section, please make sure to *include the location in the title*. That way, people located nearby will be able to spot it.

If you are planning a get-together or want to meet other knitters or crocheters, then please post it here instead of the Main section, where the topic will be pushed down fairly quickly.

If you are planning on visiting some place and would like to find out more about the yarn shops in the area, also please post in this section. People living there might notice your topic and respond.

This section is not meant for vendors to run announcements about sales going on in their brick and mortar stores. So please don't promote your shop unless you are hosting some sort of event.


----------

